# How to look faster for the riff raff



## elcarc (Aug 8, 2009)

well, it can only be explained verbally, so ya here you go


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 12, 2009)

that works, but i tend to get a reaction when i do R U R' U' a few times.

and i always like to do a T perm, but i havnt gotten anything special from that yet..


----------

